# non pocket sliding doors?



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

id like to have a pocket french door between my living room/dining room and my kitchen. i cant install one though because i have ductwork and outlets on either side of the door. i really dont want to do a traditional hinge. i found this product, anyone use it? i can set it up to slide behind my fridge or behing my cabinet in my dining room. almost as good as a pocket door, but not quite as cool looking. http://www.johnsonhardware.com/2610f.htm


----------



## jamesdart (Jun 7, 2006)

if you are curious, of the 4 walls, i can make it slide over 2. the right side wall has light switches and a duct inside it that supplies upstairs, but on the kitchen side of that wall there is nothing. the door can slide there. the left side wall has a duct in it that supplies the kitchen but on the dining room side i can slide the door there as there is only one outlet, that we dont use. so instead of 4 options, i have 2.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## Lind (Mar 7, 2009)

*Wanted:Feedback on non pocket sliding doors*

Did you or anyone else try these doors? http://www.johnsonhardware.com/2610f.htm I think this is just what I've been looking for but would like others' feedback. Has anyone found similar better hardware?Thanks


----------

